# 2004 Jeep Rubicon Performance tips?



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi guys, any suggestions without spending thousands to boost performance/power? Thinking maybe a cold air intake? maybe a programming chip? Dont want any over heat issues though. 

Thanks for any suggestions guys!


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

ken643;1323259 said:


> Hi guys, any suggestions without spending thousands to boost performance/power? Thinking maybe a cold air intake? maybe a programming chip? Dont want any over heat issues though.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions guys!


How do you plan on using the performance/power?

drag racing?
off-road trail riding?
snowplowing?

You could try searching/asking here:

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f9/

Fran


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

No racing, Plowing mostly, maybe light off road, More for plowing


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

A while back I read a JP mag article that basically said any of the cold air intakes available added about 10HP, not a bad idea. 

I would not do a ****, very little gain IIRC.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

What you want is added low end torque. Extra HP at 2000 RPM aint much good for plowing. a chip might help IF it adds low end torque.


----------



## KM81 (Dec 18, 2010)

The Superchips programmer will give you the best performance overall. It adds 12-14hp but most importantly it lets you change your shift points if you have an automatic. I change mine for when Im plowing so that the Jeep wont shift into 2nd in the middle of a push. 
The next best is re-gearing. Depending what size tires you run, and what gears you currently have, a re-gear with some 4.56's will feel like you added 50hp. But you will lose some mpg on the highway.
Cold air intakes dont do sh*t. Jeeps have a very straight forward intake system. The air doesnt have time to heat up in the piping like a car. 
Next to a RIPP Supercharger, the Superchips or re-gear are the best mod available


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I think the Chip for low end torque sound like the right stuff. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

i agree with km81 and lose a few pounds lol no holiday treats for you. you will have to be a lean mean turkey plowing machine


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

k&n air filter and drill some holes in the air box.
dont play with the gearing you will lose more gas milage.
cold air intake is a good idea.

Ken i just brought a GMC Canyon rew cab with a 5.3 liter V-8 410 gearing and electronic lockers i already installed a cat back stainless steel exhaus and K&N air cleaner picked up a lot of low response.
next spring i am doing a cold air intake. if you want more you can install bigget throttle bodies i dont think you personally need it as we dont get those big storms like last year every year .
i am still on the fence about puttin a plow on this yr or next.

Ken if you get some free time i would love to see that jeep in person.
maybe we can hook up before the snow and get some coffee.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

sure,where are you from? Jeep is already to go for this season


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

woodbridge twp, colonia
let me know when your schedule frees up.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, my schedule changes every week, I dont think I would want to drive down that far with the plow on, but could meet you in the middle I suppose. . Try me when your free if I am off ill see what I can do


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

best bet is going to be a custom pcm reprogram. i have a chevy and bought a reprogramming software for it and the big thing everyone complains about its torque management. i removed that and its a new truck picked up 1 mpg around town and im rolling 35s with a 5.3 15mpg and 20 highway isnt to shabby. id look into that see if you can get a custom tune you will see the biggest gains there


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

i would ride up towards you ken. i would not expect you to ride down with the plow on. 
Hell its easier for me to ride up there


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, fair enough, let me know when your free, or what week is good for you and Ill see if my schedule agrees, Nothing overly special about the Jeep, pretty much a stock 04 Rubicon, with Awesome snow tires a winch and a Fisher plow, LOL but your wlecome to take a look no problem.


----------

